
Show HN: Create Professional Invoices on Mac - quotleapp
http://www.quotleapp.com
======
stephenr
I can't find much info on the specifics of this on the site.

I guess it will be iOS and macOS ? Does it sync via iCloud or is another
server involved? If so, whose server?

Does it support multiple currencies? Custom templates? Receipts?

